# Pioneer Avic D3



## Mrgto2200 (Jun 17, 2007)

anybody put in a doubledin deck? what do u think of the pioneer avic D3?? and if theres anyone around the NY area around queens/long island... where did you put it in??


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I've got the pioneer avic z-2 installed in the goat. Fits great and looks even better. Metra makes a double din dash kit and I had it sanded down to remove the texture and re-painted it to match the rest of the dash plastic. As for the D3 it's a solid unit, a friend of mine has it installed in his wrx. The screen is only 6" compared to 7" for the z2 but has all the other features except for the hard drive. What's cool about the d3 is you can change the illumination color of the buttons to match your interior, i think it's red, green, blue, purple. I also like that you don't have to slide the d3's face down to access the cd slot. I can't have my shifter in park when changing cd's w/ the z2 cause it'll hit it so I gotta move it back to either R, N or D. I used to be a store mgr for circuit city so I had my roadshop guys install everything for me ( I got a full system installed as well) but I wouldn't recommend your local ccity though cause most installers don't have a clue unfortunately. My old store in wayne, NJ all the installers were there for years and know there stuff and I trusted them completely. They were the only guys I'd let touch my goat. If you wanna make the trip up to NJ pm me and Ill let you know who to get in touch w/ there. :cheers

Btw, Welcome to the forum!!


----------

